# Three German Shepherds in a British Pub



## Wolfiesmom

My father just sent this to me. Cute..


----------



## LaRen616

I saw this a couple of weeks ago, it's too cute.


----------



## TaZoR

That was awesome..thnx for sharing


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Cute. Looks like my dogs with the hose.


----------



## Yellowjacket

Nice


----------



## Pattycakes

Very cute!


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Love this!


----------

